# Passt mein etwas älterer H115i Pro noch auf ein AM4 Board ?



## Diemetius (27. Juni 2021)

Das Board für das ich die Kompaktwasserkühlung  gekauft habe war ein "Core™ i5-*6600K" *damals gabs noch kein AM4.

Jetzt will ich auf einen Ryzen 7 5800 umsteigen und bin mir nicht sicher ob der mitgelieferten Adapter auch passt.
Auf Corsair-Seite fand ich kein Zubehör was man nachbestellen könnte.
Also Frage passte der Kühler noch ?

Anbei ein Foto des Zubehörs

Mit besten Dank Dietmar


----------



## Diemetius (7. Juli 2021)

Schade das ich hier keine Hilfe finde.

MfG Diemetius


----------



## Diemetius (10. Juli 2021)

So das hat sich erledigt.   Da AM3 und AM4 baugleiche CPU Plätze  haben gab es keine Probleme.( Was ich allerdings nicht wußte )

 MfG Diemetius


----------

